# STINGRAYS FOR MY GRANDKIDS



## SHO2010 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have 4 grand kids  ages 11-2  (3 girls and and 1 boy) and have decided to build a 5 speed Stingray for each of them. I figure when they each turn 16 if they want they can sell them and have a good start on a down payment for a used car. This black one is a 1966 frame I added the sissy bar shocks and white walls for a different look. This one will be for my grandson who just turned 2 last week.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Oct 1, 2016)

Are you looking to adopt any more grandkids?


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 1, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> Are you looking to adopt any more grandkids?



Thanks but no. The four that I have keep me tired enough.


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 1, 2016)

Here is the blue 1972 that my 11 year old rides.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 1, 2016)

OUTSTANDING. I prefer and collect original Fastbacks but love it when kids ride real bikes instead of those plastic bikes they make today.
Love the black one. You just redrilled the seat to move the sissy bar back?


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 1, 2016)

1966fastbacks said:


> OUTSTANDING. I prefer and collect original Fastbacks but love it when kids ride real bikes instead of those plastic bikes they make today.
> Love the black one. You just redrilled the seat to move the sissy bar back?



Thanks I am trying to show my grandkids that these old bikes are better quality and more fun than the cheap as you so well put plastic bikes they have now. Correct on the seat it is a repop and was too far foward for the look I wanted. So just marked where I wanted the holes and drilled new ones some day I will get around to plugging those holes. I consider these "day two" builds something we might have done to our bikes back in the day to make them unique.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 2, 2016)

The black one is very nice, great looking bike.


----------

